# keyholes...anyone keep them?



## ruffrider (Dec 18, 2002)

I have a 26g bowfront that I`m thinking of having keyholes, gold rams, panda cories and some ottos. I`ve had everything before except the keyholes. Anyone have anything to offer about these cichlids? 
Thanks~
C


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm keeping 2 Keyholes with 4 Bolivian rams in the same size tank as yours and never had a problem in the past 8 month since I had them. They are actually more outgoing then I thought they would be.


----------



## ruffrider (Dec 18, 2002)

So I could get 2 keyholes, 4-6 rams, 4-5 cories and 4 ottos and be OK?
Any way to sex the keyholes?
Thanks~
C


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I would stay on the lower side of your stocking suggestion. Like 4 rams, 4 Cory's....
Now on sexing I don't think there is a sure way on how to sex them when young.


----------



## ruffrider (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks!
2 keyholes, 4 rams, 4 cories and 4 ottos it is!!!!


----------



## wlagory (Jan 16, 2005)

I have two keyholes in my 29 gallon community and i really like them. I agree that they are not as shy as everyone makes them out to be. They are reall cool looking fish. I believe that i have a male and female and they look really different. The male has the long dorsal and anal fin. The female has a more narrow and thin body and also has round anal and dorsal fins. I would feel like putting them with 4 rams might be a little too much. The keyholes are very peaceful and easygoing while the rams are more active and a little more aggressive.


----------



## ruffrider (Dec 18, 2002)

wlagory.... what else do you have with your keyholes? I have had gold rams before and found them to be peaceful to others.....alittle rowdy to each other  
Thanks~


----------



## wlagory (Jan 16, 2005)

there are 2 keyholes, 4 neon tetras, 4 black skirt tetras, 3 cory cats, and one amano algae eating shrimp. i guess i dont really know how bolivian rams would act with keyholes. i have never seen them. but i know that blue rams have a tendency to be slightly agressive. i was just saying that i wasn't sure if 26 gallons would give enough territory space for each cichlid.


----------



## wonderguppy (Sep 4, 2003)

I keep bolivians (2) with keyholes (2) in my planted 120G. They were in a 55G before. Never had any probs. Both seem to be all bark no bite towards each on occassion. They have been together for over a year now.

In the 120: Large assortment of cories, the above mentioned. 15 redtail hemiodus, kuhli loaches, large apple snail, rubbelip pleco and bristlenose, 10 glass catfish. No probs with any. With of course plenty of live and few fake plants sucked to the wall, driftwood and plenty of caves.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Keyholes need to be in a very chill tank to really settle down. I keep mine alone in a 40 gal. I added a small pair of Arch. spilrum and it really threw them off their breeding cycle (every 3-4 weeks). Calm tetras, corys, maybe some Nannacara would be good...


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 4 in my 75 with 6 angels ect. they are real cool little fish


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

mine are,nt shy a bit


----------



## diavids (Dec 28, 2007)

though I'll jump in since you are talking Keyhole cichlids. I just set up a 29gal hex and I think I'll like to get a few of the KH cichlids, if the tank large enough? Its 2 feet tall and 18in wide (or thereabouts) If I get the cichlids, should I move the danios I currently have in the tank. the other fish in the tank are white clouds so I expect those will be fine. I'm going to move my pepper cory's in as well soon. I would like to have a breeding pair so what is the best well to do this, buy 3 or 4 young ones and see if they pair off. From what I've read KeyHoles sound like really interesting cichlids, I'm looking for personality plus fish. 
thanks, dianne


----------

